

Did Apple mess up migrating their documentation? - Ben-G
https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/uikit/reference/UIViewController_Class/Reference/Reference.html

======
Ben-G
The link is the first search result on google for "UIViewController reference"

~~~
MaysonL
Perhaps Google is a little behind in their indexing of Apple docs?

